
What Are You Not Good At? - acconrad
http://blogs.hbr.org/glickman/2011/02/what-are-you-not-good-at.html
======
mrbogle
Networking.

I live in SF and go to tech events/parties, but I rarely feel like I'm getting
the most out of them. Large events and events not focused on mingling
(presentations, conferences) are tough for me to crack. I often don't meet
anyone at those events.

'Getting the most out of them' being meeting interesting folks with whom I can
work on side projects with or generally clicking professionally.

So far my solution is putting in solid effort chatting people up at at least
one small, focused event a week and attempting to chat folks up at a larger
one once a month. I'm finding having a current side project is helping the
conversations along.

------
gaoshan
Dealing with amorphously defined tasks. I run into planning issues, time
management issues, etc.

I find that defining what needs to be done as concretely and minutely as
possible (within reason), does absolute wonders for my ability to manage
tasks. It sometimes results in me needing to go over things many times (and
risk looking the fool to someone who is not familiar with how I work) in order
to clarify precisely what the expected outcome is but that is a small price to
pay for super powered productivity.

